# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Moteur 3D pour MMORPG

## MABB

Bonjour

Avec des amis dveloppeurs nous voulons crer un MMORPG. La premire question que nous nous posons est quel moteur graphique utilis ?
Le prix ne doit pas tre trop consquent.
Les moteurs gratuits Ogre ou Irrlicht sont-ils les plus intressants ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Tu devrais surtout t'intresser au moteur rseau, c'est cette partie l qui sera la plus complique  grer.

----------


## MABB

Merci pour ta rponse rapide Miles

Que veux-tu dire par moteur rseau ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

J'entend par l l'architecture que vous utiliserez au niveau rseau pour tout faire fonctionner, et c'est a le plus difficile dans un MMORPG, pas la partie graphique.

----------


## MABB

Je comprends mieux. L'architecture du rseau est un autre problme que celui du choix du moteur graphique. Que me conseilles-tu pour le moteur ?
Et pour l'architecture existe-t-il des exemples, des tutoriaux ou autres liens ?
J'ai envie d'utiliser le C++ pour .Net, cela te semble-t-il une bonne solution ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

http://jeux.developpez.com/bibliotheques/#a_reseau

Mais outre le moteur, il faut avoir une certaine exprience pour bien s'en servir... En gnral, si un MMORPG est le premier projet de qqn, il ne sera jamais oprationnel.

----------


## MABB

Mes amis et moi avons dj fait chacun un site. Pour certains en php et pour d'autres en .Net

Donc pour les moteurs rseaux je dois regarder du ct de RakNet, HawkNL ou GNE

Lequel me recommandes-tu ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Mes amis et moi avons dj fait chacun un site. Pour certains en php et pour d'autres en .Net


Ca, a n'est pas ce qu'il faut pour savoir les problmes qui vont survenir. Tout e monde ou presque sait faire un site, mais tout le monde ne sait pas grer l'architecture derrire su serveur et du client...
Ce n'est pas pour rien que Blizzard n'a pas sorti WoW tout de suite, et c'est pas pour rien qu'il y en a si peu de vraiment bien sur le march.

----------


## MABB

Je me doute que faire un MMORPG est une tche beaucoup plus difficile qu'un simple site.

Vu la difficult je pense qu'il n'existe pas de documentation (livre ou site) qui dtaille les procds  suivre pour russir.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Effectivement, peu de sites ou livres parlent directement de la cration de ce genre de jeu. Maintenant, tu peux regarder dans un livre plus gnrique sur la programmation d'un moteur de jeu qui comprendra aussi une partie sur le rseau.

----------


## MABB

Oui ou sur les relations clients/serveurs en gnral

Aurais-tu quelques liens pour les moteurs de jeux , s'il te plat ?

----------


## xterminhate

MMO comme premier projet ... pourquoi pas, on apprend aussi bcp de ses echecs !  ::aie::  

Regarde du cot de nel/nevrax : http://www.nevrax.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=NeL

Bonne chance.
Xter.

----------


## millie

> Je me doute que faire un MMORPG est une tche beaucoup plus difficile qu'un simple site.



C'est mme souvent plus difficile qu'un simple jeu. Dj qu'un jeu est loin d'tre simple par rapport  un site.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Oui ou sur les relations clients/serveurs en gnral
> 
> Aurais-tu quelques liens pour les moteurs de jeux , s'il te plat ?


3D Game engine architecture, 3D game programming all-in-one, ...

----------


## Sixissor

Perso, aucun moteur rseau ne m'a vraiment satisfait, donc j'en ai fait un. Ca  l'air simple comme a (et aussi prtentieux mais non  ::): ) mais non  ::): .

Pour ma part je te conseillerai d'abord de faire quelques applis rseau comme un chat, etc. Ca te permettra de mettre "les pieds dans le plat" et a te donnera srement des ides pour ton moteur rseau.

Ce qu'il faut bien se mettre en tte c'est qu'il n'existe pas de moteur "standard", aussi bien graphique que rseau, etc.
Donc renseigne-toi d'abord sur les grands principes d'un moteur Rseau et surtout fais-en un qui *correspond  tes besoins*. Ca ne sert  rien de faire le rseau de la mort-qui-tue si tu n'en utilises que le quart.

Il y a beaucoup de tutoriels Internet sur a mais si tu dois lire un livre (ou plusieurs  ::): ) c'est ceux de W. Richard Stevens. Ok c'est sur les sockets Unix mais t'as compris a t'as tout compris. En tout cas moi a m'a t grandement utile.

++

----------


## shenron666

tu sais faire un site web alors tu t'es dis que tu sais faire un jeu massivement multijoueurs (JMM)  ::?:  
te voir comparer la cration d'un site web avec la cration d'un mmorpg, excuses moi mais, a me fait mal de voir que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles

dj, faire un pacman, y arriverais-tu ?
c'est encore plus facile  faire qu'un JMM
tu veux voir dj ce que c'est que de faire un jeu multijoueurs ?
fais un pacman multijoueurs
pourquoi pas avec une gestion de scores en base de donnes, tu auras besoin de savoir faire a pour un JMM

pour un JMM il faut aussi une GUI (fenetres, champs de saisie, barres de progression)
ou encore une intelligence artificielle (si tu veux des monstres qui ne soient pas statiques et passifs)

et dans MMORPG, il y a RPG, il va faloir crer un systme de jeu de role ou en utiliser un connu
un systeme de magie, de combat, armures, armes ect

je ne veux pas te dcourager mais avant de vouloir construire une maison, il faudrait dj savoir faire du bton, sans quoi tout s'effondre avant que tu ne commence  voir le bout

----------


## MABB

Sheron666 le ton est un peu agressif (au dbut). D'autant plus que je n'ai jamais compar le fait de faire un site et un MMORPG. Je suis conscient qu'un jeu sur Internet multijoueurs est une tche complique. J'ai dj fait plusieurs jeux en local (je travaille mme dans une entreprise de jeux vido, disons que le sable est utilisable pour faire le bton) et pour voluer je veux faire des jeux multiusers sur Internet (si possible en 3D). De l  faire un vritable MMORPG, il y a du boulot. Il me parat naturel de commencer par un simple jeu de dplacement de personnages sur une map. La partie RPG viendra ensuite.
Aprs quelques recherches, je me dirige vers l'utilisation de Irrlicht et RakNet donc vers le C#. Est-ce un bon choix ? Existe-t-il des jeux utilisant ces technologies ?

----------


## DeusXL

> Aprs quelques recherches, je me dirige vers l'utilisation de Irrlicht et RakNet donc vers le C#. Est-ce un bon choix ? Existe-t-il des jeux utilisant ces technologies ?


Au risque de surprendre, un norme OUI  la premire question (encore que... RakNet en C#...  ::roll:: ). Par contre je vois pas ce que le "et donc" vient faire l... Je suis entirement d'accord avec le choix du C# mais c'est loin de faire l'unanimit (surtout ici  ::roll:: ).
A la deuxime, oui pour RakNet, moins pour Irrlicht (il en existe mais  ce jour, des jeux vraiment intressants avec Irrlicht, y en a pas des masse parce que 50% ne se dclarent pas et qu'Irrlicht a un nuage noir au dessus de la tte sur ce plan l).

Pour revenir  ce que disait shenron666, je ne peux que plussoyer.
Pour te donner une petite ide, un serveur de MMORPG en C# c'est 8 millions de lignes de code (je sais de quoi je parle), et il faut inventer un protocole, un systme de gestion des donnes et tout le touti... Et l je ne parle que de la partie serveur, sans compter tout ce qu'il faut imaginer ct client, tout ce qu'il y a  optimiser (chez moi, le client compterait dans le million de lignes de code mais a veut pas dire grand chose), le MMORPG reste le domaine le plus complexe des jeux-vidos, eux-mmes domaine le plus complexe de l'informatique probablement.

Ce qu'il dit n'est pas particulirement agressif, il faut se rendre  l'vidence... Au niveau du moral, mieux vaut programmer un PACMAN qui marche qu'un World of Warcraft qui ne marchera jamais... et quand on apprend le JV, le moral (et le courage  fortiori) c'est encore tout ce qui reste ncessaire  tous les tages.

----------


## shenron666

> Sheron666 le ton est un peu agressif (au dbut). D'autant plus que je n'ai jamais compar le fait de faire un site et un MMORPG.


Dsol de t'avoir paru agressif, ce n'tait pas voulu  :;):  
je pense que j'ai fait un peu trop l'amalgame de ce que j'ai lu dans les autres posts vu que tu disais que tes amis et toi aviez dj fait un site




> Je suis conscient qu'un jeu sur Internet multijoueurs est une tche complique. J'ai dj fait plusieurs jeux en local (je travaille mme dans une entreprise de jeux vido, disons que le sable est utilisable pour faire le bton)


c'est dj a, donc tu as dj une exprience dans le dveloppement de jeux, a rassure un peu  ::mouarf::  




> et pour voluer je veux faire des jeux multiusers sur Internet (si possible en 3D). De l  faire un vritable MMORPG, il y a du boulot. Il me parat naturel de commencer par un simple jeu de dplacement de personnages sur une map. La partie RPG viendra ensuite.


si tu avais prsent ton post de cette faon, je pense que a serai mieux pass  :;): 




> Au niveau du moral, mieux vaut programmer un PACMAN qui marche qu'un World of Warcraft qui ne marchera jamais... et quand on apprend le JV, le moral (et le courage  fortiori) c'est encore tout ce qui reste ncessaire  tous les tages.


tout  fait d'accord, le mental est le plus important pour mener  terme un projet
si tu bloques sur un truc, que tu n'en voit pas le bout, tu finiras par perdre ta motivation et ton projet tombera  l'eau
et des situations comme a, tu risques d'en rencontrer beaucoup plus sur un gros projet qu'un petit (logique)
d'o l'ide de commencer petit et monter les chelons plutot que de vouloir attaquer le haut du pav direct
en plus, l'exprience acquise (comme dans un rpg  ::mouarf::  ) en faisant des petits jeux te permet de rflchir plus sereinement  certaines situations que tu rencontreras en continuant dvelopper

----------


## MABB

Sheron666 merci d'avoir rpondu. Les avertissements sont toujours bon  encaisser.

Parlons plus technique.




> *DeusXl* a crit :
> qu'Irrlicht a un nuage noir au dessus de la tte sur ce plan l


je ne comprends pas : les dveloppeurs utilisent Irrlicht mais ne veulent pas le dire ?



> *DeusXl* a crit :
> Je suis entirement d'accord avec le choix du C# mais c'est loin de faire l'unanimit (surtout ici ).


J'hsite entre le C++ pour .net et le C# pour .net avec une prfrence pour C# car j'utiliserais bien Borland 2005 Personnal. 

Je vois dans tes signatures *DeusXL*  _Irrlicht .NET CP, premier moteur 3D .NET complet tournant sous Windows_. Je ne comprends pas le CP aurais-tu quelques indications , svp?

----------


## DeusXL

> je ne comprends pas : les dveloppeurs utilisent Irrlicht mais ne veulent pas le dire ?


Le nuage noir je le comprend pas non plus vraiment... On sait que certains moteurs sont des rcritures (non dclares souvent) d'Irrlicht de mme que certains projets utilisent le moteur sans le dire...
Il y a beaucoup de discussions de ce moment du ct d'Irrlicht car d'aucuns se plaignent qu'il n'y ait aucune super dmo mga jolie bourre d'effets faite avec Irrlicht, et qu'il n'y a pas de fume sans feu, a doit venir du fait qu'Irrlicht est nul  ::aie:: ... Bien videmment ce sont d'normes conneries, des super effets avec Irrlicht on en fait aussi bien qu'avec d'autres c'est juste qu'ils ne sont pas exposs en premire page avec un norme titre en gras.




> J'hsite entre le C++ pour .net et le C# pour .net avec une prfrence pour C# car j'utiliserais bien Borland 2005 Personnal.


Si tu hsite entre C++/CLI (qui est le nom du "C++ pour .NET") et C# (qui de toute faon est pour .NET), alors stoppe toute hsitation : C++/CLI est lourd, incomprhensible et ne profite mme pas des vrais avantages de .NET. Le C# est trs propre, et surtout trs ouvert par rapport au C++/CLI.




> Je vois dans tes signatures *DeusXL*  _Irrlicht .NET CP, premier moteur 3D .NET complet tournant sous Windows_. Je ne comprends pas le CP aurais-tu quelques indications , svp?


CP a peut tre plusieurs choses :
    -Une manire subtile de crer un autre wrapper pour Irrlicht sans voler le nom (joke hein).
    -*C*armment *P*lus avanc (joke aussi... encore que  ::roll:: )
    -*C*ross *P*latform, ce qui signifie multi-plateforme.

Comme je sais qu'un long discours vaut toujours mieux qu'une image (ou qu'une chanson), je te propose de lire la prsentation du moteur sur Irrlicht France qui te permettra de mieux comprendre  :;):

----------


## MABB

Merci pour le lien Irrlicht FR et surtout pour le conseil C#. Pourquoi sur ce forum ne sont-ils pas C# ?

J'ai trouv un lien pour crer un MMORPG en peu de tempsRPG-maker XP

Connaissez-vous cet outils ?

----------


## xterminhate

Rapide : oui. Mais, 3D & rseau* : non.

Au risque de me rpter, tu as regard Nel dont je t'ai donn le lien ?

Xter.

*rpg-online = pas srieux.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Merci pour le lien Irrlicht FR et surtout pour le conseil C#. Pourquoi sur ce forum ne sont-ils pas C# ?


Qu'est ce qui n'est pas C# ??

----------


## MABB

Xter, je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder (la semaine prochaine certainement)

Pour le C# je pense que sur ce forum vous prfrer d'autres languages

----------

